# UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL DEL CENTRO DEL PERÚ - NUEVAS FOTOS (OCTUBRE 2007)



## Sanmiguelino (Apr 15, 2006)

Hola a todos. Este es el segundo thread que les presento sobre la Universidad Nacional del Centro del Perú (Huancayo), institución que sigue sorprendiendo por su gran infraestructura a locales y foráneos, no obstante, la severa crisis que atraviesa a casi una semana de interrumpir al 100 por ciento sus labores académicas y administrativas, haciendo eco de una huelga que aqueja a todas las universidades nacionales del país.

Espero, como en la primera vez, sus comentarios.

ENTRADITA QUE LES DA UNA "BIENVENIDA TRILINGÜE" A TODOS SUS VISITANTES:











VISTA GENERAL DEL EDIFICIO DE ADMINISTRACIÓN Y GOBIERNO DE LA UNCP DESDE LA EXPLANADA:











OBRAS ARTÍSTICAS EN LA EXPLANADA:















































INTERIOR DEL EDIFICIO:











SUBIENDO POR UNO DE LOS ASCENSORES:











VISTA PARCIAL DE LA CIUDAD UNIVERSITARIA (OBSERVEN EN EL EXTREMO IZQUIERDO LOS AVANCES DE CONSTRUCCIÓN DE UN NUEVO PABELLÓN):











VISTAS DE LAS AFUERAS DE LA UNIVERSIDAD (PUENTE DE LA ENTRADA E IMÁGENES DE LA PERIFERIA DE HUANCAYO, DISTRITO DE "EL TAMBO"):





























PABELLONES, PLAZAS, ALAMEDAS DE LA UNIVERSIDAD:














































































































NUEVAMENTE EL EDIFICIO CENTRAL, DESDE OTRO ÁNGULO, AL ATARDECER:











NOCHE DE LUNA LLENA:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Waaaa las fotos demoran mucho en cargar.. pero por los pedacitos que vi  se ve simpática la universidad!!


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

las fotos estan muy buenas, siempre me pregunte que era ese edificio celester, y ahora ya se que es


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Està muy bueno el campus, se ve bonito y todo pero se tiene una fea vista de la ciudad


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bastante pintoresca.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Demora un webo en cargar pero vi algunas fotos y se ve muy bonita, gracias por el aporte


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Se ve interesante ese edificio, me gustaron las ultimas fotos.


----------



## andy philipps (Oct 13, 2007)

felicidades x las fotos yo he ido a huancayo y me parecio una de las c¡udades mas bonitas, ordenadas lo que se debe a su situción geográfica,centro del PERÚ,(por lo q muchas personas piensan que debería ser capital de perú)pero también hay gente que le parece una ciudad gris y fría


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Muy bonito el campus, se ve moderno y bien cuidado.


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

J Block said:


> Bastante pintoresca.


Eso.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Por lo que he visto se nota moderno, pintoresco como dice Jblock y sobre todo quièn pensarìa que està en Huancayo*.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Se ve bien el campus, su edificio alto luce interesante de noche... o mientras anochece...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Interesante l edificio central ... wenas fotos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gusta el campus universitario.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Interesante, no se ve mal. Gracias por el aporte.


----------

